# Samba und Active Directory



## Scorp (12. August 2003)

Hallo,

hat schonmal jemand Erfahrungen gemacht einen Samba mit den Berechtigungen aus einer Active Directory zu betreiben?

Soweit ich weis funktioniert das nur mit Samba 3, und mit der Beta würd ich nun ungern meinen Linuxserver zerhaun.

Danke!


----------



## kofi (23. August 2003)

*auch mein Problem ...*

... allerdings sitze ich als Umschüler an meiner Projektarbeit.

Hast Du schon ein paar Infos erhalten? Wenn ja, könntest Du mir die weiterleiten?

Danke.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Scorp (28. August 2003)

... so wies aussieht solls mit Samba 3  funktionieren, habs aber noch nicht gebacken bekommen...
möchte das ganze als Abschlussarbeit für meine Ausbildung nehmen.

....meld dich doch mal bei mir wenn du was weisst, per ICQ oder E-Mail...egal


----------



## kofi (24. September 2003)

*Infos zu Samba v3.0*

Hallo,

bin's mal wieder.

Melde Dich doch mal per Email bei mir (kofi@freenet.de) dann können wir mal ein paar Dokus/ Infos, die wir gefunden habe austauschen.

Habe ein recht gutes gefunden und nun bei mir Samba v3.0 rc4 compiliert und installiert. Dann muß man auch Kerberos auf dem Linuxrechener installieren und aktivieren, da das von Win2000Server (ADS) verwendet wird. Das habe ich  nun hinbekommen. Die Sambakonfiguration habe ich noch nicht vorgenommen.

Mein "Problem" ist derzeit, das Samba/ Linux seine Systemzeit mit dem Windows2000Server synchronisieren muß, da es sonst Probleme  mit dem Kerberos gibt.

Nun ja, werde ich mich mal am Wochenende dahinterklemmen. Hast Du da vielleicht eine Idde?

Gruß Andreas


----------

